# dogs are omnivorous?



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Last week while having my breakfast in the seaside village of Cha-am i was reading the Bangkok Post and came across an article on dog food.
In the second paragraph it was stated that dogs are omnivorous and therefore can eat meat as well as vegetables.
Most dogs in Thailand get rice for food,that is the lucky ones.
Commercial dogfood is much too expensive for the general public so they feed their dogs tablescraps not unlike many people did before dogfood became available.
This article was written by one of the leading pet clinics in Bangkok and i have send them an email asking them very nicely if they would send me some more info about this.
So far no response.:-k


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes dogs are omnivorous, but NOT in the true meaning of the word.
The do nead meat and they do nead protines from meat.
But the can live from only veggo food, The can LIVE from it but they will probobly get some problem later on, And they will more then likely give ther pups a harder start than a dog that are feed the right way.

So you can say they are omnivorous, becaus if you compare it to a cat they are. A cat can not use proteines from veggo food and they will die without some of the things they get from meat.
this also mean that cats do not live a full helthy live from fish, they are MEAT eaters.

So yes but no


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

If dogs were omnivorous, they would be able to digest cellulose and derive some benefit from raw veggies. They don't that I am aware of.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats why I sed they are omnivorous but not realy 
They are somwher inbetwen a pure carnivore like a cat and a true omnivorous like a Bear ore a Pig.


----------



## Ignacio Ahedo (Jan 15, 2010)

Wolf is carnivore; therefore dog is carnivore.
Carnivores _prefer_ to eat *raw meat as their primary source of nutrition.*


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Ignacio Ahedo said:


> Wolf is carnivore; therefore dog is carnivore.
> Carnivores _prefer_ to eat *raw meat as their primary source of nutrition.*


:lol:This statement doesn't really agree with the link in your sig line.

It in turn links to some of the most omnivor-ish premade raw there is. :lolBillinghurst, Volhard, etc.)


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

When talking about food i always think of my fathers pitty. The dog has eaten shit kibble it's whole life, i'm talking "ol roy". Her diet is supplemented by table scraps. Whatever they didn't eat , the dog gets. She's going on 16 now i think, has lived outside her entire life and refuses to use her doghouse. Healthy as hell and still going strong, unbelievable. It makes me wonder if i'm an idiot worrying about my dogs food. I feed TOW and table scraps. No food goes in the trash and mine have iron stomachs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think that any veggys or fruit that wild canids eat are predigested (stomach content) or ripe to over ripe fruit they find in season.
I've had a couple of dogs that would clean off a black berry bush of all the ripe/over ripe fruit and not touch anything that wasn't close. Same with a couple of tomato snatchers I've had here at the house.
One dog in particular was great at finding squash that I'd overlook in the garden. Never touched a thing that was still ripening.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Bob you could start a business testing fruit ripeness with dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carlos Machado said:


> Bob you could start a business testing fruit ripeness with dogs.


Sure, but once they test it.....well....it's gone! :lol:
We had another dog that wasn't allowed in the house when the rotten apples started falling.  Rotten gas! :-&


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

That dog must have been drunk for a week LOL I saw video of bears getting hammered after a train derailed dumping tons of corn.


----------

